
Sony responds to claim PS4 used for terrorist communications - robin_reala
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2015-11-16-sony-responds-to-claim-ps4-used-for-terrorist-communications
======
NickHaflinger
Such terrorist attacks are being cynically used as a pretext by the state
security apparatus to shutdown private communication between its own citizens.
If Chine spies on its own people then that's a violation of their human
rights. If the freedom loving west does it, than that's to protect you from
the terrorists.

"Despite what the papers say, there’s no evidence ISIS used PS4 to plan Paris
attacks"

[http://arstechnica.co.uk/gaming/2015/11/despite-what-the-
pap...](http://arstechnica.co.uk/gaming/2015/11/despite-what-the-papers-say-
theres-no-evidence-isis-used-ps4-to-plan-paris-attacks/)

"Exploiting Emotions About Paris to Blame Snowden, Distract from Actual
Culprits Who Empowered ISIS"

[https://theintercept.com/2015/11/15/exploiting-emotions-
abou...](https://theintercept.com/2015/11/15/exploiting-emotions-about-paris-
to-blame-snowden-distract-from-actual-culprits-who-empowered-isis/)

